# Solved: Can't rotate JPGs using Windows XP rotate feature



## fsponge (Jun 6, 2006)

I have thousands of JPG files, and not a single file can be rotated using the rotate feature in Windows XP. I have also tried loading the JPGs in Windows Picture and Fax Viewer and they cannot be rotated there either. 

Clicking the rotate clockwise or rotate counter-clickwise buttons in Windows has no effect, nothing happens. I am able to rotate the pictures using other image editing software, but it would be much more convenient if Windows would allow me to do it. 

Note: I can rotate GIFs without any problem. Only JPGs won't rotate.

Does anyone have any idea what could be done to solve this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Something I found online, and assuming you are talking about the use of "Windows Picture And Fax Viewer" (WPAFV?)
(Windows XP is not a picture viewer. It is an OS. I believe WPAFV is what you mean when you said you are using "Windows XP")
-----------
If you once clicked "No and Don't Show Me Again" when a dialog warned about the possibility of lossy rotate, this should restore it.

Open a picture in the Windows Picture And Fax Viewer. Hold down the Ctrl key and click the X in the top right corner of the window.


----------



## fsponge (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you! Your solution fixed my problem!!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

So, you should then change this issue with a *Solved* prefix. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sounds to me like you need to replace Image n Fax viewer with the freeware Irfanview ...
http://www.irfanview.com/

It's been so long since I've used Image n Fax ... I can't remember what all it can't do.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i always use this program.
http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## RaveKid (Jun 5, 2003)

I used a program called Irfranview. One of the best photo utilities Ive found very useful for such reasons as easily rotating photos and extracting frames from .gif animations at ease. Also with a variety of other useful and fun features. I strongly recommend you go download it. :up:


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

While I am a BIG IrfanView supporter, and I have used it for years, and have recommended it many times; the orginal question, from the starter of this thread, was to find out what may have caused his problem. That was answered - - although *fsponge* has not taken my suggestion to mark this thread solved.

Please let's not make this another graphics viewer war.   
Instead of burying it here, why not just start a whole new thread to really get the discussion going (one more time!).


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I'll mark it solved ChuckE


----------

